# What pump for water change from 25l container?



## 5678 (31 Aug 2015)

I'm going to be filling my tank from 25l containers of RO water. Holding these at a height that will allow syphoning isn't viable so I need to sort some sort of pump out. 

Any suggestions on something that will be able to lift the water around 1.5m but not too strong that it's going to be like a fire hose going back in?


----------



## RossMartin (31 Aug 2015)

Not sure if this helps you but i use 25l containers and pour them into a 30L plasterers bucket that i then pump into the tanks. I couldn't find a pump that would be small enough and good enough! This is the bucket http://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-Plasterer's-Bucket-30L/p/103976


----------



## 5678 (31 Aug 2015)

Was hoping I could find something that I could run two hoses from, one to suck and one put into my tank!

Something like this but less than 3000lph!

http://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/p...l-pond-solutions-aqua-eco-pond-pump-3000-l-h/


----------



## GHNelson (31 Aug 2015)

Hi 
Better with a rectangle bucket to hold the water!
Purchase 2.....you could also drill them and add a tap!
Similar to this below which I modified about 15 years ago!



Cheers
hoggie

http://www.ampulla.co.uk/Shop-For-Plastic/Plastic-Buckets-and-Pails/c-41-170-113/


----------



## Greenfinger2 (31 Aug 2015)

Hi I stand my 25lt container on a step ladder at tube and away you go


----------



## 5678 (31 Aug 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi I stand my 25lt container on a step ladder at tube and away you go



That's one way to do it! I need to be changing 50l a week though!


----------



## Wisey (31 Aug 2015)

I bought three Eheim double tap connectors, one is used on the filter return for other maintenance reasons, but the other two are for water changes (I also do 50l per week from a couple of 25l containers.

Basically, one tap connector is on the filter inlet pipe, the other is separated and attached to opposite ends of a long length of hose, about 1 metre. To siphon off, I switch off filter, close both taps, break the connection and add in the tap end of the spare hose that connects to the supply from the aquarium. Stick the other end in a bucket, then open the taps. Syphon is ready there, it just drains straight away. Fill the bucket, jus close the end tap and reopen after emptying the waste bucket.

When you refill, just close up, take off the spare hose and switch ends so the other end now connects to the inflow to the filter and the other end goes in to the fresh water container. I stand this on a small side table or chair so it's higher than the filter. Sometimes takes a little priming, but essentially once started the filter just pumps your fresh water in to the tank.

Someone else on here suggested the idea to me as they use it too. Works really well.


----------



## alto (31 Aug 2015)

I've used one similar to this pond pump, just make sure the "maximum height" is suitable, as with most pump flow ratings, these are optimistic & generally presented for minimal back pressure (ie often "zero" height) ... eg, my version of this pump lists a much slower flow rate as height increases.

For removing water from the tank, any of the "gravel cleaner" sort are very easy to start a syphon, I use a Python version (it's available in 5 sizes), though I've since switched over to tap only & just use the Python No Spill Clean & Fill for tank maintenance (it's often cheaper to buy the shortest hose version, then buy a hose extension - took me ages to invest & then I couldn't believe I'd hauled buckets for so long  )


----------



## parotet (31 Aug 2015)

Hi all

I also use 25-30 liters plastic containers for water changes in my tanks. They sit on the floor so I don't have to lift any weight. For siphoning I use 8 and 12 mm tubing depending on the suction power I want, and the drainage speed. For filling the tank I use an Eheim Compact pump that delivers 600 lph and raise the water up to 1.2 meters. I attach a 12 mm tubing. It's cheap and reliable, although I would buy now the 1000 lph one to have more flow at this height. You can also use it for draining your tank if you fix the pump with the suckers to the tank. It is a very versatile device. Actually this pump is now in my terrace mini pond running 10 hours/day and I take it for water changes when needed. 

Jordi


----------



## parsonsmj (2 Sep 2015)

I also use 25 Ltr containers, but use a caravan pump Whale Standard 12V Submersible Pump GP1002, this fits in the container. I used an on/off switch and a plugin 12v 2amp power supply.  Now I just put the pump in tank or container and flick the switch while holding the outlet where I want the water. No more lifting. Works fine as long as you don't leave the outlet under water as it syphons back when you turn it off


----------



## 5678 (2 Sep 2015)

parotet said:


> Hi all
> 
> I also use 25-30 liters plastic containers for water changes in my tanks. They sit on the floor so I don't have to lift any weight. For siphoning I use 8 and 12 mm tubing depending on the suction power I want, and the drainage speed. For filling the tank I use an Eheim Compact pump that delivers 600 lph and raise the water up to 1.2 meters. I attach a 12 mm tubing. It's cheap and reliable, although I would buy now the 1000 lph one to have more flow at this height. You can also use it for draining your tank if you fix the pump with the suckers to the tank. It is a very versatile device. Actually this pump is now in my terrace mini pond running 10 hours/day and I take it for water changes when needed.
> 
> Jordi



Does the compact pump fit inside the container or does it draw in through a hose?


----------



## parsonsmj (2 Sep 2015)

Its 36 mm in diameter and fully submersible.  Pushfits on a 10 mm hose.


----------



## parotet (2 Sep 2015)

5678 said:


> Does the compact pump fit inside the container or does it draw in through a hose?


As mentioned it is a submersible pump, just put it inside the container, fit the hose to the outlet... And that's all

Jordi


----------



## Lindy (2 Sep 2015)

I use a 'newjet' pump rated 1200lph to pump water from 25l brewers buckets. You can sit the pump in the container or outside. Was pretty cheap and I was worried as was considering an eheim one for 3x the price.
http://www.swelluk.com/img/shop/original/new jet 3500 side.jpg
only £23 on swelluk


----------



## Lindy (2 Sep 2015)

you can use different adapters for different hose sizes. I use it in the buckets with 16/22mm hose to pump as high as over 5ft as I have 3 racks of tanks.


----------



## 5678 (2 Sep 2015)

Does it work with 16/22 hose for inlet and outlet without any adapters? Seems the best option so far!


----------



## Lindy (2 Sep 2015)

It comes with a bunch of adapters. It said the outlet was 19mm so i bought some specially and was annoyed when i realised the adapters meant i could use hose i already had.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## James O (3 Sep 2015)

T piece off your filter so swap between water from tank or hose in container


----------



## Rahms (11 Sep 2015)

just incase you didn't solve this yet.... You've linked an example from allpondsolutions, who actually sell smaller ones

http://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/aquarium/aquarium-equipment/aquarium-pumps/

couldn't tell you which one I have but they should all work fine.  Just make sure the head height is enough.  I think I've probably got the 800 LPH one. The numbers sound large, but bear in mind that if you're changing 50L thats still 4 minutes at 800LPH (and I doubt you'd ever get the flow they specify!)


----------

